# Help me, please!!!



## foodie (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, Chefs!

I would like to say what a great site this is. I really appreciate all the informative threads on this site. 

I graduated from Le Cordon Bleu in Korea and I have recently immigrated in Toronto, Canada. I don't have any experince in the kitchen, yet. 
I would like to start my career in the kitchen. But I have some problems here. 

I am looking for an entry level like prep cook at a good name hotel or fine dining restaurant. I would like to work in the kitchen so I could actually learn some basic technics, cause I think the beginning is very important.
I have checked the Toronto star classifieds, Workopolis, job bank, Hcareers site everyday to find some job openings for me. Unfortunately, I don't really see any at all. 

All they have are either jobs for working at a big franchised fast food restaurant or a job for someone with 2-3 years experience. 
Since I don't really know anybody in this city, what would be a good way to apply for an entry level job at a hotel or fine dinning restaurant in Toronto? 

Should I just visit the hotels/restaurants and ask for the human resources office and introduce myself and ask if they are hiring? 
Or should I just get their phone number and call and find someone in charge for HR, and inquire about an opening?

Anything I can hear from you guys, that will be a great HELP!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Foodie,

Not sure of the restaurant/hotel guides in Canada, but I would find out what they are, look up the highest rated/regarded ones in the guide and hit the pavement. Meet with human recourse or the chef. It's a tool that can be helpful.
Good luck.


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

yes, hit the pavement...

I know that Toronto has lots of great restaurants and hotels, but I also know that there are many cooks looking for those jobs.

Try Fairmont hotel, it's union and hard to get in, but a great learning ground...

If yuo want to move in a Resort town, try BANFF, they are always looking for cooks...

good luck


----------



## foodie (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for your nice replies. 
It is great help for me.

I am going to hit the pavement starting this Monday. 
I am nervous and also excited.....I will keep you posted.

Thanx again.


----------

